# No sexual desire ATALL :-(



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I was hesitant to write this. I'm not embarrassed about it, but it's so hard to accept. Over the past couple years (also the same time my gi issues started getting bad) my libido went from a 90 to zero. Literally completely gone. I never want to have sex, never get horny, sexual thoughts never cross my mind.. it's like that part of my brain dissappeared. I tried cutting down my antidepressant and still nothing. I don't know how to get it back and I hate it. Please help!


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

By antidepressant do you mean SSRI? SSRIs may do that to people...


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. I thought it was the culprit too but i only started taking it about a year ago and I halved the dosage which didn't do anything.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

marleyma said:


> Yes. I thought it was the culprit too but i only started taking it about a year ago and I halved the dosage which didn't do anything.


Curious, which SSRI are you taking? In any case, an antidepressant such as Wellbutrin may enhance libido.

Wonderful Wellbutrin?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been taking 40mg viibryd. For the past 2 or so weeks cut it down to 20mg. I'm only 27 and used to have a very high libido.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

marleyma said:


> I've been taking 40mg viibryd. For the past 2 or so weeks cut it down to 20mg. I'm only 27 and used to have a very high libido.


Did you notice a decrease in libido before or after starting Viibryd? This SSRI is actually not that bad in the libido department but individual responses vary and you may be one of the unlucky ones. Are you taking any other medications?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope just the viibryd as far as medication. And I honestly didn't realize it was an issue until lately but yes It did start prior to starting the med. Any insight on how to boost libido?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

marleyma said:


> Nope just the viibryd as far as medication. And I honestly didn't realize it was an issue until lately but yes It did start prior to starting the med. Any insight on how to boost libido?


Short of a full hormonal assessment, Wellbutrin is the only thing that comes to mind. Have you had the chance to read the article I linked to above?


----------



## MandySwift (Nov 3, 2015)

I think it may be because of the antidepressant drugs you take caused this problem, as the libido is controlled by neurotransmitters that are easily influenced by related drugs, you should talk to doc honestly, accept the condition and then find ways out. Hope you will take actions soon. All the best.

Here touch the post that I read days before. It's about the relation of neurotransmitter and sexual desire, hope it can be helpful. http://blog.lifeextension.com/2011/10/how-to-naturally-enhance-libido-through.html


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for reply! Since I posted this i have gone off the viibryd (well, tapered myself off) and it has been about a week since I've been completely off. I just can't handle being off it as I've been severely depressed and can barely function. I had to go back on it today so I guess i won't find out if that was the culprit :-(


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

kidney and stomach health. We 'charge' the hormones at 7:00 am (eating breakfast to feed the stomach is ideal) and 'discharge' at 7:00 pm


----------

